# Alucard (Hellsing) vs Dante and Vergil



## Morpheus (Aug 14, 2007)

Fight takes place where Dante and Vergil faught at last stage of DMC3.
Who wins? No prep time.


----------



## secret_toad (Aug 14, 2007)

Alucard with a curb stomp


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 14, 2007)

This was done before.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 14, 2007)

secret_toad said:


> Alucard with a curb stomp



And how, might I add?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 14, 2007)

Well from what I heard from the other thread about Vergil and Dante, it would seem that Alucard has no effective means of defeating them but I heard nothing from the pro DMC side that can help them defeat Alucard completely.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 14, 2007)

That's pretty much how it is, so it makes me wonder how Alucard even curbstomp one, let alone both brothers.


----------



## Orion (Aug 14, 2007)

We honestly havnt seen the limit of either,dante vergil and alucard have sick regen(alucard has shown much more regen powers)but vergil and dante are both very quick so its not like they would be getting hit all the time,I think alucard might win simply by outlasting them,alucard has never tired under normal conditions and his jackal would do a fair amount of damage even to the twins highly damage resistant bodies.


----------



## ZE (Aug 14, 2007)

Both Dante and Virgil can survive bullets so Alucard will have to transform to beat them.  And Dante and Virgil are faster than him; in DMC3 when Dante and Virgil were fighting the last boss who had great powers just like Alucard they never had that much of a problem. But still alucard wins, maybe.


----------



## Orion (Aug 14, 2007)

Only brother I can remember getting hit by bullets is dante in the head and although it didnt do much damage it was only a 9mm,the jackal uses 13mm explosive armor piercing rounds...im willing to bet it would do alot more damage than a 9mm.


----------



## ZE (Aug 14, 2007)

True, but Dante and Virgil are both super fast, alucard couldn’t hit some guy in his own universe (someone who was fast) how will he hit these two brothers?


----------



## Orion (Aug 14, 2007)

Who couldnt alucard hit?alucard has shown alot of speed himself and damn near teleportation as well he just rearely uses it cause he seems to get a hardon for seeing how badly his opponent can mess him up,alucard litterally has no way he could loose this.


----------



## ZE (Aug 14, 2007)

There was some guy wearing white clothes who was faster than him in the anime. But once alucard transformed he won. I only saw the anime.


----------



## Orion (Aug 14, 2007)

We are talking manga here not anime as far as I know,and alucard was shown to be fairly capable of catching alexander anderson in a fight when he actually wanted to.


----------



## MIHAWK. (Aug 14, 2007)

dante had killed more creepy monsters than lowly vampires and he did beat the king of hell so the answer is obvious


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 14, 2007)

That king of hell was kingly wack. Still, Dante's powerset and skill should allow him and Vergil to stay comfortable in this fight. Winning? Well, that's hard to decide.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Aug 14, 2007)

If Alucard can hit them with Jackel, they will definitely be hurt. Anderson, who was a regenerator, was severely damaged from it.


----------



## Bender (Aug 15, 2007)

psolaras said:


> dante had killed more creepy monsters than lowly vampires and he did beat the king of hell so the answer is obvious



You stupid? 

Alucard would murder Virgil and Dante 

Two pathetic little demons versus Alucard? 

A.K.A Dracula?

Ridiculous 

Impossible

Improbable 

and plain 

retarded


----------



## Akatora (Aug 15, 2007)

Blaze 

Dante & Virgil ain't just normal deamons.
as psolaras said Dante defeated the ruler of hell.


If the anime version fought each other i'd say ALucard if it's the game version however i'd say DMC team takes it by cutting Alucard into pieces and spreading it across the world.


----------



## Bender (Aug 15, 2007)

Akatora said:


> Blaze
> 
> Dante & Virgil ain't just normal deamons.
> as psolaras said Dante defeated the ruler of hell.
> ...



So they cut him up..That does NOT mean he will die. 

Alucard came back to life even when he was reduced to a pool of blood.  I,ll admit they surpass the limits of the usual cannon-fodder demons but compared to Alucard they look like 'em.

Alucard got pierced by over a thousand of Anderson's bayonets and he still survived. He got sliced up by the Nail of Elena possesed Anderson and still survived. Sliced over a billion times by Vampire Walter still survived. 

Tell me do you think Game-version Dante and Vergil could survive a fight from young Walter? I doubt it. Probaly ignorant of me to say this but I doubt they could even defeat a 14-year-old Walter who'd kill them in five seconds. 

Alucard has an army of millions a wave I doubt they could survive without help from a few others. Also Dante's a regenerator right? One shot from Jackal and Anderson wasn't able to regenerate anymore.

Here's what Dante and Virgil can do:


----------



## Solar Bankai (Aug 15, 2007)

Alucard wins, as the above post said.  He defeated Anderson who was using the Nail (ie Anderson was in God-Mode), he defeated Luke Valentine who was a stupid speed spammer, he basically tears all his foes apart and just never, ever dies.

Neither Dante nor Vergil can take the kind of sheer punishment Alurcard can, nor can they deal out enough punishment to stop him.  Once Alucard goes to full power, the brothers die.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 15, 2007)

Perhaps but beeing turned into a pool of blood at one place is pretty diffrent from having 1 finger in Alaska an ear in japan, a nose in Russia, a toe in australia etc. spc. if contained.


Also Dante is Stronger at the end of DMC1 then DMC3


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 15, 2007)

Ah, really sorry that it was done before 
Yeah i think Alucard would win as well if he transforms, just wanted to see people's opinions on this.


----------



## Bender (Aug 15, 2007)

Akatora said:


> Also Dante is Stronger at the end of DMC1 then DMC3



A list please

and I tell you if he's stronger then Alucard


----------



## Akatora (Aug 15, 2007)

Well the only part i can give is this:
Ishida-san is too cute for his own good.

Shows Dante fighting the ruler of hell.

Just saying there is a fight here, since both sides have strong points


----------



## Segan (Aug 15, 2007)

As a rule of thumb, I would never take any version of anime as a reference, if both the originals are mangas.

That being said, what manga are Dante and Vergil from?


----------



## Akatora (Aug 15, 2007)

The Devil May Cry Games are the originals here.

Later it was turned into a manga(spinoff) and after that into an anime.
So the answer is the games here


----------

